# Collie pants all the time



## nandeyane (Dec 19, 2008)

My 2 year-old collie Spiffy has been panting lately for no apparent reason. He'll be breathing fine one minute, then be taking very shallow panting breaths the next. I'm not sure if I should be worried or not. It's certainly not hot here, and I don't believe he's in any pain... When he was panting a bit at the vet's the other day, I asked about it, and all the vet said was, "dogs pant when they're nervous" T__T well he doesn't seem so nervous lying at my feet at night... hmm. Is this normal for collies? When we're out walking/running outside, he's not panting either. Usually it's when he's sitting/lying down inside the house... any advice?


----------



## Moonshadow (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm thinking I know who you got him from....is he a blue headed white dog and the breeder's name starts with an "L"?

Before I give any advice on perhaps what's up with him I just wanted to know if he came from where I think he did. (I had seen your post on the ticks and that you had just bought him from a breeder).


----------



## nandeyane (Dec 19, 2008)

that's correct *nods*


----------



## Moonshadow (Nov 9, 2008)

I think that Spiffy may be a bit stressed out about being in the house and being an only dog. I've never met Spiffy (but I do have 2 of his half sisters, same sire) and I have never been to the breeders home but from what I know the dogs are mainly outside and interact with each other. I don't think Spiffy knows what it's like to be a house dog and while I absolutely agree it's a much better life for him he doesn't know anything else but living in a kennel type situation with many dogs. I think he was shown a couple of times but other than that I'm sure he just sat at home and hung out with the other dogs...this is all very new to him. Collies are sensitive dogs and it's going to take him some time to get used to his new life.

My dogs are all house dogs and I have brought in 2 girls that were kennel dogs for their entire lives prior to me getting them. These 2 were shown quite a bit (both champions) and they were probably a bit more socialized than your boy but it was a long road (one is still on it, I've had her since July) but he'll get the hang of it. You just need to give him a little time and a little space and let him work it out on his own. I have found that my two kennel dogs learned from watching my other dogs....it didn't take them long to figure out how to jump up on my bed and take a nap but certain things do still bother this new girl.

He may also be a little warm in your house, given that he went from living outside 24/7 to a heated house. I have one rough girl here (most of mine are smooths) that gets very warm and does pant quite bit, she usually lays on the tile in front of the front door to keep cooler.

Did you go there to pick him up and see how he was living or did she meet you somewhere with him?

I would bet money that he was not mistreated there, so I think you are dealing with a dog that doesn't know much and is nervous in his new place, not someone who has not been treated well and has emotional baggage. Although I can't say I agree with kennel dogs....but that's a "me" thing.

I think with time and patience you will be just fine together....it's just going to take a while.


----------



## nandeyane (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks a lot Moonshadow, that's very reassuring and I guess I'll just have be very patient with him  (he's handsome enough, so I think I can handle that, haha)
He was living mostly outside, yes, but when we went to pick him up they had had him in the house for while, and said that they rotated a few of the dogs into the house on different nights.
...our house surely is warmer than it is outside (13 degrees right now, gah!), I should've taken that into account...


----------



## txcollies (Oct 23, 2007)

My rough bitch does that also. She did it more when I first got her years ago. But if something isn't quite to her liking, she'll do that.

I personally wouldn't worry much.


----------

